# My FAQ has been updated....



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job Rex. Should answer a TON of the questions that are asked over and over. I know I have learned a good amount for your FAQ.

But then again people can do a search on the various forums before they ask to find the answer, but they don't, and post it anyway.

Hey maybe put a line about - 'Before you post on question on a forum do a search and see if the answer is already there. Hell you might learn something else in the process you did not know.'


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Already added a Learn to use a Search engine/function.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the very first piece of wisdom. I'm glad someone else is spreading the 'do not use your tank to test your kit' rule.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

These are my second and third favorites. ..right behind that bit of advice when you first click your link 


> The shift key is your friend and keeps people from assuming that your IQ is lower than room temperature.
> 
> TYPING YOUR MESSAGE IN ALL CAPS ASSURES US THAT YOUR IQ IS LOWER THAN ROOM TEMPERATURE.


----------

